# Opinions Please! Undeliverable Package



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Last night, I attempted to deliver my last package on my route to the Palace of Fine Arts in SF. Once I got there, there was an event taking place and the customer didn't leave any specific notes on how to find him, so I called and called and called; I must have called 10 times before he finally answered and when he answers, he immediately gives me attitude about not knowing where i'm going and to just follow Google Maps. Both Waze & the Amazon app led me to the Palace of Fine Arts and I tried telling him that and he just told me to "look for the garage that's opening." If you're familiar with the Palace of Fine Arts, there is no garage unless you're across the street in one of the houses, which he assured me he wasn't. I attempted to get specific instructions to find him and he said "i'm going to have to call you back."

At this point, I marked it as undeliverable and went back to the warehouse because my shift was ending any way, I sat in traffic for 45 minutes to get to the neighborhood I needed to deliver to and it was pouring rain. When I'm halfway back to the warehouse, the Seattle number keeps calling me and I ignored it because it was have taken me at least a half hour to get back to him and Amazon isn't going to pay me for going over my shift to deliver to reattempt delivery to this asshole.

Eventually, the calls stop and I bring it back to the warehouse, but from your experience - was that Amazon trying to reach me or the actual customer? I know my delivery percentage will go down and I don't care about that, but will there be any repercussions from Amazon if this guy complains that I didn't deliver his package?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

IMO You should have called support and let them find the directions for you OR if unsuccessful they could have you instructed to take back the package to WH
Edit: Support calls are usually called form area code 206 (Washington)


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> Edit: Support calls are usually called form area code 206 (Washington)


if the customer was calling me, wouldn't it also show as 206 to maintain the privacy of not disclosing their phone number to me?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> if the customer was calling me, wouldn't it also show as 206 to maintain the privacy of not disclosing their phone number to me?


Yes, customer phone call will also show 206 number


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

How do customers call drivers ?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

jaywaynedubya said:


> How do customers call drivers ?


there's an option in the app


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

no voice mail?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

flexian said:


> no voice mail?


from the number that was calling me? nope


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

support never leaves a voice message.....i think the customer would have in this case

they probably just wanted to do their investigation thing and make sure u still had the package & to tell u to take the package back to the wh

they probably sent out another driver immediately to 1-hr it to the guy

whether u are in trouble or not might depend on how often this happens & other factors additionally

but none of this seems cause for concern....

me personally, in "waiting" situations i always wait 10 min. myself, unless i am worried about my other deliveries being late, in which case i do those first & then go back


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

flexian said:


> they probably sent out another driver immediately to 1-hr it to the guy


my boyfriend (who also does Flex) ended up delivering it the next day during his route lol



flexian said:


> whether u are in trouble or not might depend on how often this happens & other factors additionally


this is maybe my third time ever in my Flex history, but it was my second time in that particular week.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> so I called and called and called;


Yeah, no. You're trying too hard for no reason.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Yeah, no. You're trying too hard for no reason.


I wouldn't say it's for no reason .. it's a huge waste of time for me to arrive and not deliver their order.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> I wouldn't say it's for no reason .. it's a huge waste of time for me to arrive and not deliver their order.


... says the driver who wasted a _really _huge amount of time making phone calls and driving all over creation and still didn't get it delivered. 

Flex doesn't pay well enough for me to be a detective or process server. They pay us enough to drive to the (more or less) correct location, and then find the customer or a safe place to leave the package. Failing that, it seems we're expected to attempt to make a phone call to support or to the customer's phone number, which 90+% of the time is a futile gesture. Then it's back to to the mother ship.

If customers keep getting failed delivery attempts every time they order from Amazon maybe they'll do something about it and get their landlord to post some signage or name labels on the door buzzers. Or not. Or they'll stop ordering from Amazon. Who cares....


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

I do 2 calls to the customer, 3rd and last call goes to support. If they can't get the sufficient information, undeliverable. And your ass is covered, regardless of what the customer has to say.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

jester121 said:


> ... says the driver who wasted a _really _huge amount of time making phone calls and driving all over creation and still didn't get it delivered.
> 
> Flex doesn't pay well enough for me to be a detective or process server. They pay us enough to drive to the (more or less) correct location, and then find the customer or a safe place to leave the package. Failing that, it seems we're expected to attempt to make a phone call to support or to the customer's phone number, which 90+% of the time is a futile gesture. Then it's back to to the mother ship.
> 
> If customers keep getting failed delivery attempts every time they order from Amazon maybe they'll do something about it and get their landlord to post some signage or name labels on the door buzzers. Or not. Or they'll stop ordering from Amazon. Who cares....


Agreed. My return-to-warehouse percentage is around 50%, just by doing what Amazon tells us to do and return all non-deliverable, non-concealable items.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

jester121 said:


> ... says the driver who wasted a _really _huge amount of time making phone calls and driving all over creation and still didn't get it delivered.


where in the world did you get "drive all over creation" ?! I drove to where navigation told me to drive, couldn't find him, attempted to call him multiple times before I went back to the warehouse. If it took me that long to get to his neighborhood, I was going to make a considerable amount of effort to deliver the order; it took me far longer to get to him than it did to make the phone calls.

and you'd think this is common sense, but if you don't have anything of value to add to my thread (which you didn't), then please don't respond.



Ubercal said:


> I do 2 calls to the customer, 3rd and last call goes to support. If they can't get the sufficient information, undeliverable. And your ass is covered, regardless of what the customer has to say.


my experience with support (especially in this case), is they'll attempt to call the customer (which I already did) before telling me to go back to the warehouse (which I would have done any way).

I know we're supposed to call support to cover our ass and make sure they put notes in that we called, but I have found that the notes they actually document are only there to cover the support agent's ass. There was one instance in particular where I had to call them multiple times and one of the support agents read the notes back to me regarding my call, word for word, and it was completely incorrect - I haven't called support since.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> and you'd think this is common sense, but if you don't have anything of value to add to my thread (which you didn't), then please don't respond.


It's an internet forum, that makes it *our* thread, Mr. Hand.


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

I can't say I've had the same experience you've had, but that's why I call them. And you don't, if I ran into that sort of issue with support. I'd likely be of same mind.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

whew

to think i was worried....

the secret amazing method for getting tips while doing Flex Prime Now

remains a secret still


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

jester121 said:


> It's an internet forum, that makes it *our* thread, Mr. Hand.


Misses...


----------



## I Drive Select (Oct 16, 2016)

Call Support. Call Support. Get it notated. They won't ask you to stay out past your block. Call Support. Then you have a record to lean on in the event you need to.


soupergloo said:


> Last night, I attempted to deliver my last package on my route to the Palace of Fine Arts in SF. Once I got there, there was an event taking place and the customer didn't leave any specific notes on how to find him, so I called and called and called; I must have called 10 times before he finally answered and when he answers, he immediately gives me attitude about not knowing where i'm going and to just follow Google Maps. Both Waze & the Amazon app led me to the Palace of Fine Arts and I tried telling him that and he just told me to "look for the garage that's opening." If you're familiar with the Palace of Fine Arts, there is no garage unless you're across the street in one of the houses, which he assured me he wasn't. I attempted to get specific instructions to find him and he said "i'm going to have to call you back."
> 
> At this point, I marked it as undeliverable and went back to the warehouse because my shift was ending any way, I sat in traffic for 45 minutes to get to the neighborhood I needed to deliver to and it was pouring rain. When I'm halfway back to the warehouse, the Seattle number keeps calling me and I ignored it because it was have taken me at least a half hour to get back to him and Amazon isn't going to pay me for going over my shift to deliver to reattempt delivery to this asshole.
> 
> Eventually, the calls stop and I bring it back to the warehouse, but from your experience - was that Amazon trying to reach me or the actual customer? I know my delivery percentage will go down and I don't care about that, but will there be any repercussions from Amazon if this guy complains that I didn't deliver his package?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I Drive Select said:


> Call Support. Call Support. Get it notated. They won't ask you to stay out past your block. Call Support. Then you have a record to lean on in the event you need to.


You act like that's going to matter when Amazon gives someone the boot? It doesn't. There's no appeal process, they're not going to reply to complaints, arguments, justifications or requests for investigations.

I'm not saying it's a bad idea, but it probably isn't going to make a lick of difference....


----------

